# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  "Best" flourescent lighting

## Mark Janzen

Hi All,

Forgive any cross postings...

We are working toward a renovation of the lighting in our storage area, and are wondering what the standards are out there.

It is currently quite dim, and we are looking for more light to accommodate the activities in the space. Flourescent fixtures are being recommended and I want to make sure we get the best available for this purpose.

Are there better fixtures or just bulbs out there, in terms of the UV output? We will of course be filtering all of the lights, and they will be off 95% of the time, but I would like to minimize the UV output from the beginning.

Are there other optimal solutions?

All advice would be appreciated.

Mark Janzen
Registrar/Collection Manager
Ulrich Museum of Art
Martin H. Bush Outdoor Sculpture Collection
316-978-5850

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

From listserve 


I haven't tried these and it opens up the debate about LEDs once more, but they do make LEDs in tube format to fit fluorescent fixtures. Spendy but UV should not be a problem and you won't have to change them for a long time. I'm thinking of using these in our storage collection area in the fixtures that remain on 24/7 for egress. You do have to modify the fixture (remove ballast) so there's a commitment once you convert.


http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&category=MR16&Page2Disp=  %2Fspecs%2Ft8tubes.htm


This is a good site for LED supplies by the way. Fast shipment and good selection.


Steve Briscoe

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

After thinking about Steves comments on trying out the LEDs I thought I should mention that one approach that some museums are taking is testing light sources out in common, non-object areas to "get a feel" for them on a small scale without committing to a whole new system "walking in cold". These situations typically allow for smaller scale purchases initially and hopefully yield energy savings right off the bat without posing significant risks to objects, budgets etc.... 
Anyway, it's one way to do research on some of these things in house until more standards have been established on a larger scale.

----------


## Mark Janzen

Our engineers are recommending GE CovRguard bulbs, and I am wondering if there is any knowledge about them out there.

The bulbs are coated with a shatter resistant coating which filters most of the UV output of the bulb, in addition to preventing exposure of collections to accidental glass and/or mercury/white dust exposure.

Of course, they are more expensive, but the savings in filters and staff time might balance it out.

----------


## Jamie Hascall

Just one quick note about fluorescents. Their life is directly related to the number of thimes they are turned on. One of our storage areas was designed with motion detectors and those bulbs have a much shorter life than ones that are left on for longer periods. Considering that the majority of energy useage also happens at start-up, it is probably more efficient from both an energy and equipment cost standpoint to leave Flourescent lights on if someone will need it on within a reasonable time.

Jamie Hascall

----------


## riham

Thanks again for a nice summary with supporting materials!

----------


## essay

This tube contains no mercury and is in accordance with CE and FCC testing standards.

----------

